# Zoe's Twins! (Pics)



## Janne (Aug 17, 2009)

I was called into work on 3-12 because a girl decided to quit on us. Zoe had been showing signs for days that it was nearly time. I put my fiance on Maternity Watch for Zoe, leaving him multiple websites open on my computer as well as strict instructions to call me if anything should happen.

Around 8 p.m., my fiance took the dog outside for a walk and heard "squeaking" coming from Zoe's birthing pen. Lo and behold, she'd given birth to twins! This was right about the time I was clocking out from work and calling him. He told me the good news and I started shrieking with glee right in the middle of the lobby, lol.

A miserable drive through a hellacious downpour turned my 45 minute drive into nearly an hour and a half. When I got home, here's what I saw:










This is Junior, the bigger of the two. He's identical to his daddy, so he's Frank Aaron Presley, Jr. (or just Junior for short, since all of Zoe's babies have J-names). He's a feisty little booger with lots of attitude, just like his daddy. We plan to wether him at the first opportunity so we don't have another Total Jerk, just like his daddy. (I H-A-T-E having a buck!!!)










This is Jeremy, the runt. He was half the size of Junior at birth, so we've been helping him out by bottle-feeding him colostrum substitute twice a day, even though he still nurses Zoe. It's helped him sooooo much! He's just over a week old now, but he's put on weigh. He's no longer a scraggly little runt with his ribs sticking out.










Here are the twins at exactly a week old! (Taken with my SLR and not my point-and-shoot) They're very, VERY active and healthy. They run all over the place and are sooooooooo much fun to play with!

My first kidding last year was a single buckling, Jesse. He was great fun and a great learning experience. I had no idea how hard he had been on Zoe, though, until the twins came. I feel so ignorant now and scared for what could have happened to Zoe because I didn't realize just how unhealthy she was after Jesse. But now she's positively thriving! She's regained her normal shape and weight. Her eyes are bright. She's healing up just fine without a lot of discharge. She's the exact opposite of how she was after Jesse the Monster-Sized Kid. 

(I joke and say that after Jesse, having twins must have been a breeze for poor Zoe, lol)

I've got a few videos over on my YouTube. http://tinyurl.com/ylgop5f Nothing award-winning or even remotely spectacular, but I enjoy them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats -- they are just to adorable for words.


----------



## Janne (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks! I wish I didn't work so much. I'd rather be home all day, spoiling them as rotten as I spoiled Jesse. (He's called my little brat for a reason, lol)


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

great picture! what cuties!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They are so darling! I think pygmies are irresistible, and they stay that way. Your Zoe did a good job!

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are so cute..... :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations on the boys-the last pic is most adorable! :stars:


----------

